# Traditional Japanese Jujutsu/Jujitsu in OC



## Ronnin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me of a good Japanese Jujutsu/Jujitsu in the Orange County area?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 26, 2009)

David Dye in Costa Mesa. I mentioned him to you in the Aikido section a few weeks ago. His website is www.shuyokan.com . If you are looking for a system that is traditional and practical, go to him. He has been training since '62 I believe and most of his senior black belts have been with him since the early '80s. 
The system is based on Yoshinkan Aikido, but has elements of Kodokan Judo and Shotokan Karate. Give it a try. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------

